# Reasons to be cheerful



## kincaidston (May 5, 2009)

Seen this on other forums, just give a reason to be cheerful:-

I'll start - I finally managed to get the grass cut this weekend


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

reason=i've finally been acknowledged as a person on the system and not a dot they finally recieved my referrel, have at last been promised an appointment to see dietician in the next 2 weeks been waiting since middle of feb


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

reason i have real just realised that i love my motorbike more than my car!!!!! lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 5, 2009)

My Koi came through the winter without any problems............yet!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> My Koi came through the winter without any problems............yet!!



i see you miss your chips dave, but are you ever tempted to see what koi and chips is like???? hahahahahaha


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

hahahhahahahhahahhaha


----------



## Corrine (May 5, 2009)

Reasons to be cheerful - nearly time for me to leave the office.  And, for the first night since I came back from my hols I am staying in.  Thank God.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Reasons to be cheerful - nearly time for me to leave the office.  And, for the first night since I came back from my hols I am staying in.  Thank God.



lol the leaving the office i can see, but the not going out part!!!!!


----------



## Corrine (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol the leaving the office i can see, but the not going out part!!!!!



But if you had been following me since last Wed you would understand!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> But if you had been following me since last Wed you would understand!



pppssssttttttt i have corrine!!!!!!!!!!!! lol joke


----------



## Corrine (May 5, 2009)

Oh, so it was you!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oh, so it was you!



*sheepish look* yeah sooooowwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  lol


----------



## Corrine (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *sheepish look* yeah sooooowwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  lol



No worries - wouldn't be the first time I had been followed by a strange man lol!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> No worries - wouldn't be the first time I had been followed by a strange man lol!



lol so its a regular thing for you then corrine???


----------



## Einstein (May 5, 2009)

Its sunny, a bit of a breeze, me and the boy are off for a walk around Sheerwater and up into the woods


----------



## sofaraway (May 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> reason=i've finally been acknowledged as a person on the system and not a dot they finally recieved my referrel, have at last been promised an appointment to see dietician in the next 2 weeks been waiting since middle of feb



thats good news steff

My reason to be cheerful is that I have only got 1 more night to work. 13 hours time and it will be over

I have my holiday in september booked


----------



## Corrine (May 6, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so its a regular thing for you then corrine???



Yep - I am afraid I am always the one who manages to pick up the oddballs (like the 19 yr old Russian boy who loved looking after horses) whilst my gorgeous mate gets the management consultant from Deloitte & Touche.....


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

Several reasons to be cheerfull, a happy healthy family, we got little feller into the school of our choice, I have a job I like, hubby is looking forward to retirement, a pile of new books, plenty of friends, this forum, and loads of other things...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Yep - I am afraid I am always the one who manages to pick up the oddballs (like the 19 yr old Russian boy who loved looking after horses) whilst my gorgeous mate gets the management consultant from Deloitte & Touche.....



lol well never mind


----------

